# Speakman? Where is he now and have you seen his latest?



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 24, 2002)

Anyone know what he is up to now? Also has anyone seen his latest movie "Hot Boyz?" He plays Master Keaton and gets third billing with a bunch of rap stars. Or how about  "Esape to Atlantis" "Land of the Free" or "Memorial Day". I'm currently looking for copies.


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *Anyone know what he is up to now? Also has anyone seen his latest movie "Hot Boyz?" He plays Master Keaton and gets third billing with a bunch of rap stars. Or how about  "Esape to Atlantis" "Land of the Free" or "Memorial Day". I'm currently looking for copies. *


I have seen Hot boyz, did not like it.
I have seen Escape, it was entertaining in a mindless sort of way.
I have seen Memorial Day, it was, well, bad.
Not sure if I have seen Land of the Free
My video store has copies, I'll check on Land of the Free next week


----------



## Kirk (Jun 24, 2002)

Does he do kenpo in all of these movies?


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

You (and I) just missed him at his camp.
I am hoping to discuss it in my thread here
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=2231&referrerid=391

I hope we can get Mr. C to report on this as he was there this weekend.

I think there is recognizeable Kenpo everywhere but Escape from Atlantis which I liked.  It is a good "family"movie.

I also just re-watched Street Knight recently and it was pretty good.

I have seen them all except Land of the Free with Shatner.  I confess I am disappointed in most of them.

But Running Red was also pretty good and I love the way he worked Taming Mace into the movie.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 24, 2002)

Don't remember for sure, but is Running Red where he plays an defected Spetz?

Got to see part of it before having to hit the hay the other night.  Looked to be a good movie.  Sorry I had to cut out on it... 

Dan


----------



## cdhall (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *Don't remember for sure, but is Running Red where he plays an defected Spetz?
> *



I don't know what a "Spetz" is, but I guess it is a Russian, Commie, Soviet, KGB agent or something.

Yes, he plays a former Soviet I think.

The Internet Movie Database is really cool.  If you have some questions, here is a link for Mr. Speakman.  
http://us.imdb.com/Name?Speakman,+Jeff

They have Mr. Parker in there too.
http://us.imdb.com/Name?Parker,+Ed+(II)
This one lists him as Ed Parker II (because of another Ed Parker in the db who was a stuntman born in 1900).
There is on other separate listing with him as Edmund K. Parker, Sr. on the Perfect Weapon as Kenpo Technical Advisor.
http://us.imdb.com/Name?Parker+Sr.,+Edmund+K.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2002)

does have one fairly decent Kenpo scene, but that's about it.  For the rest of the movie, I was too busy deciding exactly how I would handle those kids without going to jail.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 24, 2002)

I actually caught Escape from Atlantis, OMG, what a terrible movie.  I spent the whole time thinking "its got to get better."  I didn't think it was a family movie, it was more like a "why NOT to have a family."  Bad dialogue, bad action, bad special effects, bad plot.....  bleah.

Since then I haven't even tried to  watch a Speakman movie.

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *"Esape to Atlantis" *



It's on the Sci-Fi channel right now.


----------



## islandtime (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 27, 2002)

This past weekend at his camp..... he is looking good and is working on a new movie..... He now has his own production company.

:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm suprised his personal site is not up yet. It seems www.jeffspeakman.com is "Under Contruction".


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *I'm suprised his personal site is not up yet. It seems www.jeffspeakman.com is "Under Contruction". *



If it's been like that for ages someone might just be cyber-squatting it!

Ian.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jun 27, 2002)

> I don't know what a "Spetz" is, but I guess it is a Russian, Commie, Soviet, KGB agent or something.



Short for Spetsnaz or Voiska Spetsialnogo Naznachenia which means "Soldier of Special Purpose".

Spetsnaz doing Kenpo...that would be classic.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

I would think he would keep up the website (or have it done) !

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *This past weekend at his camp..... he is looking good and is working on a new movie..... He now has his own production company.
> 
> :asian: *


Hopefully that means that his movies will be getting better!


----------



## brianhunter (Jun 28, 2002)

How was his camp?? I would like to try to attend next year


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 28, 2002)

I have heard some interesting things about his camp.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Lots of instructors on and off the floor.....  lots of friends,  great food.   Tons of fun.

Steve LaBounty,  Tom Kelly, Huk Planas, Skip Hancock, Bob Liles, John Sepulveda, Frank Trejo, Doreen Cogliandro, Gilbert Valez, Gil Hibben, Ed Parker Jr., Tommy Chavies, Benny Urquidez "The Jet", Jaqui McVickar (England), Bob White, Paul Dye, Gokar, Jeff Speakman, and myself were all there..... (I hope I didn't forget anyone else... probably did).

Great seminars good info shared and worked on.

 :asian:


----------



## cdhall (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Lots of instructors on and off the floor.....  lots of friends,  great food.   Tons of fun.
> 
> ...



Ahem.
I was trying to "organize" these comments under the thread I created at http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=2231&referrerid=391

Can you copy your reply over there, sir?  

I know there is a search function on this site, but I am not good at using it.  This is partly why I created the thread, so I'd know where to look/what to subscribe to.  
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Lots of instructors on and off the floor.....  lots of friends,  great food.   Tons of fun.
> 
> ...



Yep, Thanks for the invite. I woulda liked some of that food in Vegas!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

We sold out of        Got Kenpo?          T - Shirts..... 

I will have some more made and up on the website soon.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 28, 2002)

Lots of instructors on and off the floor..... lots of friends, great food. Tons of fun.

Steve LaBounty, Tom Kelly, Huk Planas, Skip Hancock, Bob Liles, John Sepulveda, Frank Trejo, Doreen Cogliandro, Gilbert Valez, Gil Hibben, Ed Parker Jr., Tommy Chavies, Benny Urquidez "The Jet", Jaqui McVickar (England), Bob White, Paul Dye, Gokar, Jeff Speakman, and myself were all there..... (I hope I didn't forget anyone else... probably did).

Great seminars good info shared and worked on.

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Jun 30, 2002)

Got Kenpo?  when did you get those t-shirts made mr. c?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin _
> 
> *Got Kenpo?  when did you get those t-shirts made mr. c? *



yes, when?  I've been to your site numerous times, I've never
even seen them!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 30, 2002)

Actually Warrior Sage had them for an IKCA event a year or more ago.... we modified them a bit and sold some at the recent Speakman Camp.  We sold out and are in the process of making more soon and I will post them here and on my site.......

:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Jun 30, 2002)

always a day late and a dollar short on finding out about these things...................


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 1, 2002)

Kiddies,
 Just saw Land of the Free. Not a bad flick. Much AKK. Note to anywone out there filming AKK DON"T DO HARD CUTS!!! Kenpo is "An unending flow of motion" As such, focus over the whole teqnique. You lose to much when you cut, because as the're blocking it leads to a strike, so on and so forth!!! Repeats are good, but should be used less, but NO HARD CUTS!!! 
Ahem. Sorry about that.
In LOTF I also noted him wearing on of his "Kenpo Gear" shirts. Anyone know about KG?


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 1, 2002)

Just saw Running Red the other day... He was wearing a Kenpo Gear T-Shirt in that one as well.  It wasn't a bad movie, perhaps a bit far-fetched ... but the Kenpo looked a little sloppy compared to Perfect Weapon.  

I hope everyone realizes that it simply an observation and not a criticism.

Dan:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jul 28, 2002)

Kiddies,
Just finished watching Scorpio One. It was....painful. There was kenpo but not enough of it. The plot what terrible, the writing was done by underfed, underpaid, overworked and single chimps How this made it to video I have no clue. Don't get me wrong, i'm currently in the process of buying our local video store out of all it's JS tapes At a great price too, LOTF hasn't rented in three years!.
Note to Mr. Speakman:
Sir, with all due respect, your an awesome martial artist and I idolize you to no end, but you are not an actor. They say a fish swims and a bird flys becaue that's what they do. Granted penguins swim and flying fish "fly" but I say leave the flying to the birds and swimming to the fish. Let's see what you are good at, opening up a can of whupaz on a TKD school, then adding a bad pun. Keep up the good work!


----------



## warriorsage (Jul 29, 2002)

...have been shipped out to those who ordered at the Speakman camp and we have a small supply in stock. Email Mr. C for ordering info.

(Black shirt says "got kenpo?" on the front, with a kenpo-style graphic on back (dragon and tiger flanking a universal with a kenpo silhouette in the middle and the kanji at the bottom. The Parker crest shape is on top with a flame coming out of it.)

Mr. C, check your email.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warriorsage _*
> (Black shirt says "got kenpo?" on the front, with a kenpo-style graphic on back (dragon and tiger flanking a universal with a kenpo silhouette in the middle and the kanji at the bottom. The Parker crest shape is on top with a flame coming out of it.)
> *



only 15 left.... (L & XL)
$20.00 plus $7.50 shipping and handling.

:asian: 

email me for details...... goldendragon7@cox.net


----------



## Kalicombat (Aug 1, 2002)

What about us "big guys"?? I need a 2xl. Are there any available?


----------



## Kirk (Aug 1, 2002)

4X or 3XLT here .. circus tent size!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *4X or 3XLT here .. circus tent size! *



Hey Kirk, you, and Kalicombat quit talking about me like that! Boy, so much for Texas unity!:soapbox:

As it is, I already have to fight off Seig, Tess, and DC! :samurai:


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Resistance is futile!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kalicombat _*
> What about us "big guys"?? I need a 2xl. Are there any available?
> *



We only have the L and XL left.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Had a feeling you were a big guy bigot!  You're further oppressing
us big guys, and I've had all I can stand!  I'm hereby organizing
a march .. wait, no ... a drive in an air conditioned luxury sedan in 
protest of your treatment of big kenpoists!  We shall overcome!
:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _*
> Had a feeling you were a big guy bigot!  You're further oppressing us big guys, and I've had all I can stand!  I'm hereby organizing a march .. wait, no ... a drive in an air conditioned luxury sedan in protest of your treatment of big kenpoists!  We shall overcome!
> *



Hey wait a minute....... those are pretty strong words......
I myself can only watch everyone else wear these cool shirts........ geeze.....

Warrior Sage you are getting me in trouble!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Pick me up on the way over there!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Pick me up on the way over there!:samurai:
> *



Sic him Ricardo............ can you believe he said that to ME!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



We'll catch Kirk at camp in October! 

That half mile run is sweet!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




There's a camp in October? I know nothing about Mr 
Duffy's  errr... a camp of any kind in October.  :angel:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Talk to the Goldendragon! ASAP!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



You obviously have never see a picture of Mr. Conatser!!!!  


 
Sage, as I mentioned, I too am interested in a oversized T-shirt.  Please let me know when you get your next supply.
:asian: 

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *You obviously have never see a picture of Mr. Conatser!!!!  *



Pshaw ....  Mr Conatser's a rank amatuer as a big man


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Pshaw ....  Mr Conatser's a rank amatuer as a big man  *



LMAO ...... With a statement like that, you are either a very brave man or very foolish.  I can't quite decide which one just yet.  

:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> Pshaw ....  Mr Conatser's a rank amatuer as a big man  *



Kirk's cruising for a bruising at Camp!:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

I freely admit he's up in the high high rankings as kenpoist.
But he hasn't been a big man long enough.  :rofl: 


When reading/writing posts here, you can't always tell the tone
of the postee .. hopefully everyone here knows I'm kidding.  I
don't typically go LOOKING for a butt whoopin' :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I freely admit he's up in the high high rankings as kenpoist.
> But he hasn't been a big man long enough.  :rofl:
> ...



Too late, you're a marked man ! (Road Kill):rofl: 

Just teasing!


----------



## cdhall (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Ahem,

As this came up in class recently.

The warm-up jog is a half-mile.

The timed run, which follows soon after, is a mile.

I finished second to last last year.  I should not be so far back this year.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ROFL! running!  I'm too big to run!  Ain't gonna happen


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ROFL! running!  I'm too big to run!  Ain't gonna happen *



Try it with a bunch of Seniors behind you. Works wonders!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

Dont let him scare you.......

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 2, 2002)

I ain't running nowhere fer nobody, unless of course they have a $100 bill taped to their back.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 2, 2002)

Ricardo........ hee hee

Ricardo......... hear that......:rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Try it with a bunch of Seniors behind you. Works wonders! *



I did it enough with Marine D.I's behind me.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I did it enough with Marine D.I's behind me. *



They have their own martial art now too, with levels of black belts and everything.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> I did it enough with Marine D.I's behind me. *



Fair Enough!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 3, 2002)

Ghet that Kenpo Soldier in line........:rofl: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Aug 3, 2002)

I was a Coastie, I thumb my nose at Seargents.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Ghet that Kenpo Soldier in line........:rofl: :asian: *



Kirk's been quiet, with Seig on his tail, I think he went AWOL?:idunno:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I was a Coastie, I thumb my nose at Seargents. *



I heard ya had be tall to be a Coastie .. that way if the boat sinks,
you could just walk ashore. :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I was a Coastie, I thumb my nose at Seargents. *



Gee, thanks, FRIEND!


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That is urban legend.  You just have to be a lot smarter to get in.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Gee, thanks, FRIEND! *


If ya can't thumb your nose at your friends, who can you?:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> If ya can't thumb your nose at your friends, who can you?:shrug: *



With Tess backing you up with those biceps of hers, I guess you can thumb anybody off!:wink: 

I'm lucky to have friends like you, and Tess!


----------



## Seig (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Just think at how many people we can thumb our noses at!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Just think at how many people we can thumb our noses at! *



Hold on......I'm still counting!


----------



## Seig (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Hold on......I'm still counting! *


You can put your shoes, socks and pants back on, trust me it is a high number.:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 10, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *:shrug: *



This place is getting to be pretty rough!:samurai:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> This place is getting to be pretty rough!:samurai:
> *



Meet my new body guard!

Orders for Tess....... If anyone named Ricardo comes around...... sic em!!

 
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I think I better turn in my Gi, Black Belt, and quietly retire.:vu:


----------



## Kirk (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> I think I better turn in my Gi, Black Belt, and quietly retire.:vu: *



Now you're talkin!  :rofl: :uzi: :moon: :wink2: :2xbird:


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2002)

How did you get that pic?  It was supposed to be in my private files!  Did she send it to you behind my back or did you hack my system!  Damn!  I guess I need a new firewall!:flammad:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 13, 2002)

:shrug:


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 13, 2002)

I dunno who that chicque is, but I am in love!  

Hamminah-hamminah-hamminah!     

Dan


----------



## tonbo (Aug 13, 2002)

Now THOSE are some muscles!

Eeeeesh.  I do believe that I would answer her with a hearty "Yes, MA'AM".......even if just to avoid getting my head squished like a grape.....

 

Peace--


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Ugh, that's going too far...not my cup of tea I'm afraid!

I.


----------



## Roland (Aug 13, 2002)

:soapbox:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I was a Coastie, I thumb my nose at Seargents. *



Seig,

Please say you were an aviation Coastie and not a "Puddle Pirate"....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Mannnnnn..... Nothing is sacred anymore~!!!  *narrows eyes and flexes... I better UP my fees... *chewing on lower lip*


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> Mannnnnn..... Nothing is sacred anymore~!!!  *narrows eyes and flexes... I better UP my fees... *chewing on lower lip* *




Hmmmm, that being the case, Let's start the bidding, and see where Tess'loyalty as a business person goes!


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*smiles sweetly.. well my loyalty lies with my Instructor of course Ricardo.. oh did I hear the name Ricardo... I'm told to 'sic him'..
*evil grin*

Topic??  I don't know how this degraded to where it did .. I have been offline for a few days .. return and find this silliness.. Leave it to Mr. Conatser.. *  

Oh he did a grand job of that body hahaa but this is me.. I don't think I would ever want to be that ummm buff ..


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2002)

I will refrain from the typical juvenile comments that I'd normally
make when solely in the company of other guys!  You're a very
attractive woman Tess.

Anywho ... how'd you attach the pic? That's the first time I've
seen one come out without having to download it first.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I will refrain from the typical juvenile comments that I'd normally
> make when solely in the company of other guys!  You're a very
> ...



Thank you Kirk.. I appreciate that.. 
and your guess is as good as mine.. I just attached it and it popped out already loaded.. odd huh.. must be a new board feature?

well off to bed.. have a great evening~~!
psst.. is you  see that Ricardo  skulking around.. tell him I'm watching him..


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I had a hunting license.


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I took that picture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> I had a hunting license. *



Duck hunting does not count!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Not  to worry, I'm working out more now. I wanna be as buffed as Tess!


----------

